# Pinholes in fiberglass work?



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

So I've done a lot of fiberglass speaker boxes and panels. But on my current car, the dash was cracked pretty bad, so I decided to fiberglass it. Ground out the vinyl and foam to get it smooth, layed some resin down, then started adding layers of mat and resin. I only did 3 layers of mat. Normally I'll do 10 layers of mat and tons of resin to make sure my enclosures are nice and strong and non resonant. But I didn't want to change the original dash shape too much so tried to keep it thin. 

Well, I know down the roughness of the fiberglass with a DA, then put a skim coat of Rage Gold over the hole thing, then started shaping it. One more thin coat of Rage Gold and the shape is perfect. Problem is, I've got probably 50 "pinholes" all over the dash. What it looks like to me is I've broken through some of the resin and gotten down to the weave of the mat. 

I've never really done any paint/body work, just the speaker boxes, so I was wondering is there a product for this? Or am I better off just wrapping it in leather and wasting the work I've done? I've heard of glaze, and I think it would work, but never used it? Worth a shot?


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

sorry forgot were not in OT.


try a glazing putty. same idea as filler, but thinner, sands easier and doesnt build as much. just for finishing touches.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

You're lucky I'm on my phone and it's a pain in the ass to ban you. 


Is that putty just spread like filler or can I apply it in spots like spackle on drywall?


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

OGJordan said:


> You're lucky I'm on my phone and it's a pain in the ass to ban you.
> 
> 
> Is that putty just spread like filler or can I apply it in spots like spackle on drywall?


hno:

Dont know much about drywall...and the only time ive done drywall ive treated it like bondo BUT glazing putty spreads just like filler(glazing putty + hardener), but you dont need to spread over the entire dash. just cut a spreader in half or thirds so its smaller and only fill in the pinholes. just make sure you apply pressure so you really fill it in, knock it down with 150-180 and shoot some primer on that bitch.

treat it like a filler that sands easier and ends up smoother.

I use evercoat.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

this is da best shit ive used. you can use this like spackle but if u got so many holes ur better off just adding a skim coat to all of it.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

There kinda deep is what I'm worried about. When I was talking about spackle u meant like get a little on your finger like you were filling a nail hole in the wall? Since the filler didn't fill these in I gotta be doing something wrong, just gotta figure out what it is.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

elspock84 said:


> this is da best shit ive used. you can use this like spackle but if u got so many holes ur better off just adding a skim coat to all of it.


That pretty readily available at body supply shops? I'll go look for it Monday. Thabks


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

pics?dont use your fingers, use a small spreader but yea same idea


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Make sure its a 2 part finishing glaze,you don't want to use the cheap lacquer glaze on a dashboard it will bubble in the sun.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

[ QUOTE=OGJordan;15286962]That pretty readily available at body supply shops? I'll go look for it Monday. Thabks[/QUOTE]

Yeah we can get it at napa all day long. 3m makes some goodshit also. But EXPENSIVE! 30 a bottle.


----------



## Dado (Nov 24, 2010)

I pulled the carpeted panels out of the door panels on my fleetwood and just added resin to the panel thinking the carpet would act as matting and it did, only problem i had is that it must have gotten too hot and it deformed the cardbord panels under the carpet. I have my dash pad all prepped to fiberglass but now im scared to do it...i bought some 4 way stretch material for like 50 bucks to wrap the pad in before i add the resin but after ruining my door panels i dont know what to do...btw we use the evercoat glaze in my shop, works great too


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

metal glaze is what you want..Its intended to go over all bodo to fill scratches and pinholes..It mixes thin and sands off super easy. Its made by evercoat.


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

any glazing putty will work. even the cheapest 2 park putty will do the job... no need for name brand stuff... your just filling pinholes. even if you skim coat the whole dash with putty, you'll end up with a very thin coat by the time you sand it.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

LostInSanPedro said:


> pics?dont use your fingers, use a small spreader but yea same idea


x2 :rofl:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

i use this stuff. it dosent use a hardner, you just wipe it on with a gloved hand or put it or a rag and smear it on and wipe it off with a clean dry rag. use this on your bondo or fibreglass just before you lay on your high build primers or sealers and it eliminates pin holes all together. its like pudding but a filler. i dont prime over filler without using it... saves alot of fuckin around


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

elspock84 said:


> [ QUOTE=OGJordan;15286962]That pretty readily available at body supply shops? I'll go look for it Monday. Thabks


Yeah we can get it at napa all day long. 3m makes some goodshit also. But EXPENSIVE! 30 a bottle.[/QUOTE]nice avi :wow:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------

